# Fancy turn out



## carolcrit (Feb 10, 2008)

DOES ANY ONE IN THE MIDWEST HAVE A LOOP I COULD BORROW BEG OR STEAL IT IS FOR A MINI THANKS EMAIL ME PLEASE [email protected]


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,

There have been several of us who have looked at your post, but I am a bit confused




are you looking for a loop or hoop? And where does this hoop or loop attach to?


----------



## carolcrit (Feb 11, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Hi,
> 
> There have been several of us who have looked at your post, but I am a bit confused
> 
> ...




sorry didNot see the typo hehe i am looking for the HOOP that goes under the dress i tried to make one put not good if i could borrow one i could see the measurements and how to make it sorry


----------



## Black Magic (Feb 11, 2008)

My hubby is a big fan of Civil War re-enactments.. and they have various tents set up where they sell hoops and skirts, etc. Is this what you are looking for??

God Bless,

Lynn W


----------



## carolcrit (Feb 12, 2008)

Black Magic said:


> My hubby is a big fan of Civil War re-enactments.. and they have various tents set up where they sell hoops and skirts, etc. Is this what you are looking for??
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Lynn W




thank you but NO i am looking for the one that fits over the vicroy for the fancyturn out class


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 12, 2008)

carolcrit,

Again still confused, you say you are trying to make the skirt and looking for a hoop to go under it, but then Lynn says they sell hoops and skirts at the civil war re-enactments, which is a hoop that goes under the skirt.

You say you are looking for one for the viceroy, imo, I think you are talking the same thing here. A hoop for a skirt to wear on the viceroy?

thanks!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 12, 2008)

Muffntuff,

the hoop it typically made out of wire, it is in a huge half circle, you take off the seat of a 4 wheel viceroy, and make a new seat that is attached to the metal hoop. Then you make a big ole skirt on a dress that fits over the metal hoop. The dress covers the back wheels, it looks as if the girl is wearing a big ole fancy dress. I have pics somewhere I will post when I find it....


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 12, 2008)

Ahhh! SO it is a hoop skirt, but it is used on the viceroy - like the pic on the AMHR website - okay Thanks Jennifer!

Oh Carol - go back to the Journal with the AMHR National results and pics in it, look for the kids that were put in it and look at the farm names, then track those folks down!


----------



## carolcrit (Feb 12, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Ahhh! SO it is a hoop skirt, but it is used on the viceroy - like the pic on the AMHR website - okay Thanks Jennifer!
> 
> Oh Carol - go back to the Journal with the AMHR National results and pics in it, look for the kids that were put in it and look at the farm names, then track those folks down!




yes my grand kid was one of them but i am not happy with the hoop some people have told me thay have seen a fold up type one sorry for all the problems


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 12, 2008)

Carol - no problems at all, just a meeting of the minds!


----------



## Lewella (Feb 13, 2008)

I beleive Mary Wahl has been trying to revive the Fancy Turnout and she would be a good person to contact. Her phone number is listed in the Committee section of the 2007 Journals (official pages) under the ASPR Committee.


----------

